# Training 7 days a week on cycle



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm currently running triple x, 800mg test and 450mg deca at the moment and normally train 5 days a week. Is there any benefit of training 7 days a week when on cycle with the enhanced recovery? Currently run a split (day 1 chest, 2 back, 3 shoulders, 4 legs, 5 arms).

Cheers chaps


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Rest / Recovery is just as important and training m8.

5 days imo is more than enough, its each to their own tho I suppose


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesnt matter what your running mate, its weather your diet is up to scratch to handle the 7 days a week.

Personally i train 6 days a week, and i could EASILY train on sunday. But then again, my diet is spot on.

Listen to your body, if you dont feel immeadiatly like training, dont go.. simple as.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I have no doms right now, diet is good (huge amounts of protein in there). Could happily go for a chest session now... and think I will


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Muscles don't grow in the gym, they grow when you get home and rest/eat :thumbup1:

but I usually train 5days, now and again I may do 6days, but if you feel you can do 7days now and again then go for it as long as it don't mess with your recovery..

You could split your body parts up further during the week, even off cycle I usually split my legs up into 2 days (1day hams + calves and 1day quads + calves)..

or even hit a lagging bodypart twice a week

like said even tho the gear will increase protein synthesis and aid in a faster recovery etc., make sure your still banging in good amount to rest/sleep and getting enough protein/carbs/fats/fiber etc. in your diet


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

no offence, but if you can train 7 days a week, you aint training hard enough. Gear or no gear.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I train 6 or 7 days a week if I'm using oral steroids, but not if I'm just on test.

To get maximum muscle growth, you need:-

1. at least enough muscle damage to get a pump

2. anabolic steroids in your bloodstream

3. Amino acids in your bloodstream (ie you have recently eaten protein)

all at the same time

I'm in my mid 40s, so when I'm training naturally, I normally allow a day's recovery between workouts.

On something like tbol or tren, I can be in pain at the end of a session, but fine the following morning. I aim to just keep that "good" ache all the time on AAS, I don't train harder or longer, just more frequently. I'm not a powerlifter, my aim is to eat as much protein as possible, and make it stick. Inevitably, my weights go up through a cycle, but my reps stay the same.

If I'm popping pills, I spread them out through the day equally, except for one just before, and one immediately after a workout. And I try to eat protein with every pill, with some slow-releasing protein just before bed.

When I hit a training wall after a few weeks, in my case, its usually a zinc deficiency. My whole body feels in pain, but particularly my calf muscles and I can't sleep. Thre ZMA tablets usually fix it within a couple of hours.

Watch out for zinc deficiency - its the most common mineral deficiency in this country. The more calcium you ingest (ie milk and dairy products), the less zinc you absorb. It's required to repair every cell when you have muscle damage, and men are particularly likely to be deficient because you lose it every time you ejaculate.

A testosterone cycle is the perfect stom for zinc deficiency. You're wrecking your muscles in the gym, living off whey shakes, and waking up with wood which you have to do something about, or be late for work.

The US company BALCO, which invented steroids like THG and "the Clean" patented ZMA. I think its their best product. Its the only way to get loads of zinc into you without puking it up. In my opinion, ZMA and creatine amongst the few non-hormonal supplements that work.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

6 days will do me just fine. I was more wondering if there'd be any benefit with the enhanced recovery


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

3 days a week is working for me


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Watch out for zinc deficiency - its the most common mineral deficiency in this country. The more calcium you ingest (ie milk and dairy products), the less zinc you absorb. It's required to repair every cell when you have muscle damage, and men are particularly likely to be deficient because you lose it every time you ejaculate.
> 
> A testosterone cycle is the perfect stom for zinc deficiency. You're wrecking your muscles in the gym, living off whey shakes, and waking up with wood which you have to do something about, or be late for work.
> 
> The US company BALCO, which invented steroids like THG and "the Clean" patented ZMA. I think its their best product. Its the only way to get loads of zinc into you without puking it up. In my opinion, ZMA and creatine amongst the few non-hormonal supplements that work.


I take a basic supermarket zinc supplement because of this, I hope it is enough to assist me in repair. I am lactose intolerant too so that should work in my favour. I do fap a lot though. Do you think I should take my zinc supplementation up a level for when I do my Test E cycle?

I normally train 5x a week, 4x resistance training + cardio and 1x cardio. When I do my Test E cycle I plan to add in 1 more day for stability exercises e.g. side bridge/plank front plank, lumbar leg raises and reverse crunches on the mats the women use.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Your Holland & Barratt-type zinc supplements normally have the zinc chelated to an amino acid, to try to sneak it through the digestive tract. if you take it every day, and it doesn't give you nausea, I'm sure it will be sufficient.

ZMA is great, though. A dose is 3 or 4 quite big capsules, but you get a whopping amount. And it makes your skin go really nice for some reason, and makes you horny. You need zinc to make testosterone, and zinc-rich foods like oysters have gained a reputation to be aphrodisiacs. But that may also be due to them looking a bit like a fanny.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

VERY interesting comment on the zinc deficiency, I shall do something about that!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't train more, train harder.


----------



## DamionJohnson (Mar 5, 2012)

You need rest!!! 5 days is plenty! Rest = growth!! Don't rush it, stick to your 2 days rest, it'll come good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> I train 6 or 7 days a week if I'm using oral steroids, but not if I'm just on test.
> 
> To get maximum muscle growth, you need:-
> 
> ...


lets just clear one thing up ... you have taken steroids you will never train naturally ever again you simply will be unassisted .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as for rest well yes we do need rest but 7-8 hours sleep is enough but we only ever use 2/3 of a muscle at any given time the remaining 1/3 is `resting` .


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Pav you're a beast mate. High 5.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Homeostasis<< ever heard of this.. Thats your bodys fundamental goal in order to your have all your processes including central nervous system running at stable form... when we workout we weaken our CNS temprorily. Now you bodys first goal is to regain this Homeostasis by recover your CNS and THEN start repairing your muscle fibres broken through workout The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system.

Personaly speaking i have broken all my muscle/strength gain barriers by employing this philosophy for the last 4-6 months and its working great for me .. When on AAS you workout abit longer say upto 1-1 1/4 an hour. but do have a rest day in between.

http://www.steroid.com/anabolic_workouts.php


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick_86 said:


> Homeostasis<< ever heard of this.. Thats your bodys fundamental goal in order to your have all your processes including central nervous system running at stable form... when we workout we weaken our CNS temprorily. Now you bodys first goal is to regain this Homeostasis by recover your CNS and THEN start repairing your muscle fibres broken through workout The muscle will not begin to recover until the nervous system is recovered. It takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a workout. Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow. So, you should never train 2 days in a row. Even if you train different bodyparts, you still use the same nervous system. You train 2 days in a row, your nervous system recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous system.
> 
> Personaly speaking i have broken all my muscle/strength gain barriers by employing this philosophy for the last 4-6 months and its working great for me .. When on AAS you workout abit longer say upto 1-11/4 an hour. but do have a rest day in between.
> 
> http://www.steroid.com/anabolic_workouts.php


i guess arnie had the genetics for training 6 hours a day 7 days a week ...

the best way to train is to listen to your body , if you can sustain 7 days a week then your lucky if not then you need to train accordingly .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i guess arnie had the genetics for training 6 hours a day 7 days a week ...
> 
> the best way to train is to listen to your body , if you can sustain 7 days a week then your lucky if not then you need to train accordingly .


Or he told porkies as was his norm!


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> i guess arnie had the genetics for training 6 hours a day 7 days a week ...
> 
> the best way to train is to listen to your body , if you can sustain 7 days a week then your lucky if not then you need to train accordingly .


As with most things, what works for one, may not be great for another and the old individual variability comes to play here as well. switching to train 3 days a week has worked wonders for me... ofcourse arnold is a complete diffrent cattle of fish thats why he achieved great things in his bodybuilding career through sheer determination hard work and damn good genetics but an average joe like me cant be compared with him thats why i will stick to what works best for me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick_86 said:


> As with most things, what works for one, may not be great for another and the old individual variability comes to play here as well. switching to train 3 days a week has worked wonders for me... ofcourse arnold is a complete diffrent cattle of fish thats why he achieved great things in his bodybuilding career through sheer determination hard work and damn good genetics but an average joe like me cant be compared with him thats why i will stick to what works best for me.


completely agree with both your posts i just feel theres 2 sides to the coin .


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> completely agree with both your posts i just feel theres 2 sides to the coin .


some people are just far too lucky in gene pool lottery.. they get the best of the genes and go do amazing things with theyr bodys or in other fields in life with theyr genes... and rest of us like me have to struggle hard to even get as near as them.... its unfair tbh but thats life

im not talking bout you mate there wish i could lift half the weight as you do lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick_86 said:


> some people are just far too lucky in gene pool lottery.. they get the best of the genes and go do amazing things with theyr bodys or in other fields in life with theyr genes... and rest of us like me have to struggle hard to even get as near as them.... its unfair tbh but thats life
> 
> im not talking bout you mate there wish i could lift half the weight as you do lol


mate if there is one thing i have learnt from people that been there and done is this , given time knowledge and patience we can all be where we want to be .

admittedly things we cannot control slip us by like landing the perfect job or similar , but as i say with the right know how we can push our bodies to do the things we want , some people find this out early on some like me find out later down the road , i asked a guy the other night that knows about these things if it was possible for me to get to a world class standard his reply was simple ... yes .

that gave me hope and determination


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's lovely in here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> It's lovely in here


do some work you lazy fcuker , ill have words with griff and get him shouting at you on monday :lol:


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> mate if there is one thing i have learnt from people that been there and done is this , given time knowledge and patience we can all be where we want to be .
> 
> admittedly things we cannot control slip us by like landing the perfect job or similar , but as i say with the right know how we can push our bodies to do the things we want , some people find this out early on some like me find out later down the road , i asked a guy the other night that knows about these things if it was possible for me to get to a world class standard his reply was simple ... yes .
> 
> that gave me hope and determination


im sure you will buddy. i have seen your pics of your recent competition u looked in great form mate. hope, determination and employing ourselves with the best of the knowledge is all we have consequently "The difference between the impossible and the possible lies in a person's determination.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, I'm on my break thank u very much lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick_86 said:


> im sure you will buddy. i have seen your pics of your recent competition u looked in great form mate. hope, determination and employing ourselves with the best of the knowledge is all we have consequently "The difference between the impossible and the possible lies in a person's determination.


cheers buddy , i like that quote .

ive always liked being told im doing the impossible as it means im the first to do it ..


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

I Watch this video everyday it motivates me til i get goose bumps on my body lol






Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure, beyond measure.

Ima show you, how great I am.

Last night I cut the light off in my bedroom, hit the switch, and was in the bed before the room was dark.

Ima show you, how great I am.

Only last week, I murdered a rock, injured a stone, hospitalized a brick, Im so mean I make medicine sick.

Ima show you, how great I am.

This kids gonna be the best kid in the world.

This kids gonna be somebody better than anybody I ever knew.

Ima show you, how great I am.

I have wrastled with an alligator, I done tussled with a whale, I done handcuffed lightnin, thrown thunder in jail.

Ima show you, how great I am.

All you chumps are gonna bow when I whoop him, all of you, I know you got him, I know youve got him picked, but the mans in trouble, Ima show you how great I am.

But somewhere along the line you changed, you stopped being you.

You let people stick a finger in your face and tell you youre no good, and when things got hard, you started looking for something to blame, like a big shadow.

Let me tell you something you already know, the world aint all sunshine and rainbows, its a very mean and nasty place and I dont care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it.

You, me, or nobody, is gonna hit as hard as life; but it aint about how hard you hit, its about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, how much you can take and keep moving forward.

Thats how winning is done.

Cause if youre willin to go through all the battling you gotta go through to get to where you wanna get, whos got the right to stop you.

I mean maybe some of you guys got something you never finished, something you really want to do, something you never said to somebody, something.

And youre told no even after you pay your dues, whos got the right to tell you that, who? Nobody.

Its your right to listen to your gut, it aint nobodys right to say no, after you earn the right to be where you want to be and do what you want to do.

Now if you know what youre worth, then go out and get what youre worth.

But youve gotta be willing to take the hits.

And not pointing fingers saying you aint where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody.

Cowards do that and that aint you!

Youre better than that!

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.

It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.

Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.

It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.

Your playing small does not serve the world.

There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you.

We are all meant to shine, as children do.

It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone.

And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.

As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.

All you chumps are gonna bow when I whoop him, all of you, I know you got him, I know youve got him picked, but the mans in trouble, Ima show you how great I am.


----------

